# Frothing Jet Device



## mharris (Feb 5, 2019)

Is my understanding correct that the "Frothing Jet Device" should only be used with the pressurised Perfect Crema baskets?

My Classic only comes with pressurised baskets and so the manual only states "If the frothing jet device (14) is not inserted, the filter holder does not brew coffee correctly". Nowhere does it mention what to do if using traditional baskets.

Thanks.


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

If you leave it out, it also squirts out coffee from the 1 hole in the basket, and often sprays out of the double spout.

Traditional baskets do not use anything and rely on a bit of knowledge to brew the perfect cup.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Take the frothing pin/insert out if using a regular non-pressurised basket.


----------



## mharris (Feb 5, 2019)

As expected.

Thanks for clarifying.


----------

